# Thermostat help and advice



## jesmow (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi guys,
My thermostat has just died and I need to buy a new one.
Any help on which thermostat to buy would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Dave (Jul 23, 2016)

I reckon the HabiStat range from "the Herp shop" are the best. I personally use the switching ones which are $80 ea.

http://www.herpshop.com.au/


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jul 23, 2016)

Dave said:


> I reckon the HabiStat range from "the Herp shop" are the best. I personally use the switching ones which are $80 ea.
> 
> http://www.herpshop.com.au/



Just be aware that the type of thermostat you buy is dependent on the heat source you are using. As suggested, the Habistat range is excellent, but it would be wise to call Brian and see what he recommends for your circumstance, and not just buy what is cheapest - the cheapest may not be suitable.

Jamie


----------



## Dave (Jul 23, 2016)

The Herp shop page does have a spreadsheet stating what can be used with what etc. But yes definitely speak to someone who sells the products if you're unsure.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## jesmow (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks Jamie,
I currently use a ceramic heat source. But I do use light bulbs as a back up if my ceramic one dies.


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jul 24, 2016)

I purchased a handful of "Microclimate Evo" thermostats last year and thoroughly recommend them. Really cool gadgets.


----------



## Wallo (Jul 24, 2016)

I would second the praise of the Microclimate EVO - they are sensational - and very easy to change fuses if it fails - super easy to set up and gives you all 3 options - Dimming / Pulse or On/Off


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jul 24, 2016)

Wallo said:


> I would second the praise of the Microclimate EVO - they are sensational - and very easy to change fuses if it fails - super easy to set up and gives you all 3 options - Dimming / Pulse or On/Off



The only thing they don't do is catch Pokèmon!


----------

